# 10-BETA3 make buildworld failed on lib/libroken



## G_Nerc (Nov 24, 2013)

Good day!

I'm try to upgrade my system from

```
[CMD]uname -a[/CMD]
FreeBSD home 9.2-BETA2 FreeBSD 9.2-BETA2 #0: Thu Aug  8 11:51:18 MSK 2013     user@home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BSDSERV  amd64
```
to the latest FreeBSD 10-STABLE and I get the following error message:

```
[CMD]make buildworld[/CMD]
cc  -O2 -pipe -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -mtune=athlon64 -I/usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libroken/../../../crypto/heimdal/lib/roken -I. -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I/usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libroken/../../include -DNDEBUG -std=gnu99   -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include -c /usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libroken/../../../crypto/heimdal/lib/roken/unvis.c -o unvis.o
cc  -O2 -pipe -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -mtune=athlon64 -I/usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libroken/../../../crypto/heimdal/lib/roken -I. -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I/usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libroken/../../include -DNDEBUG -std=gnu99   -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include -c /usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libroken/../../../crypto/heimdal/lib/roken/verify.c -o verify.o
cc  -O2 -pipe -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -mtune=athlon64 -I/usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libroken/../../../crypto/heimdal/lib/roken -I. -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I/usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libroken/../../include -DNDEBUG -std=gnu99   -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include -c /usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libroken/../../../crypto/heimdal/lib/roken/vis.c -o vis.o
/usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libroken/../../../crypto/heimdal/lib/roken/vis.c: In function 'rk_svis':
/usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libroken/../../../crypto/heimdal/lib/roken/vis.c:264: error: 'VIS_HTTPSTYLE' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libroken/../../../crypto/heimdal/lib/roken/vis.c:264: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
/usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libroken/../../../crypto/heimdal/lib/roken/vis.c:264: error: for each function it appears in.)
/usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libroken/../../../crypto/heimdal/lib/roken/vis.c: In function 'rk_strsvis':
/usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libroken/../../../crypto/heimdal/lib/roken/vis.c:306: error: 'VIS_HTTPSTYLE' undeclared (first use in this function)
/usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libroken/../../../crypto/heimdal/lib/roken/vis.c: In function 'rk_strsvisx':
/usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libroken/../../../crypto/heimdal/lib/roken/vis.c:336: error: 'VIS_HTTPSTYLE' undeclared (first use in this function)
*** Error code 1

Stop.
bmake[2]: stopped in /usr/src/kerberos5/lib/libroken
*** Error code 1

Stop.
bmake[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
bmake: stopped in /usr/src
*** [buildworld] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

I try to delete my /etc/make.conf and /etc/src.conf, and I do `rm -rf /usr/obj` after every try. Also I'm trying a note from /usr/src/UPDATING related to add 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_CLANG=yes
```
 in /etc/src.conf. Nothing helps.

Additional information about installed ports, which probably can help to find problem:

```
clang-devel-3.4.r182968        C, Objective-C, and C++ compiler
gcc-4.2.5.20090325_5           GNU Compiler Collection 4.2
gcc-4.6.4,1                    GNU Compiler Collection 4.6
gcc-ecj-4.5                    Eclipse Java Compiler used to build GCC Java
gccmakedep-1.0.2_1             Create dependencies in makefiles using 'gcc -M'
libiconv-1.14_1                A character set conversion library
```


----------



## ORTO-DOX (Nov 26, 2013)

*[Solved] Re: 10-BETA3 make buildworld failed on lib/libroken*

Solved by removing /usr/src and `svnup stable`.


----------

